# MyTana ???



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with their machines or video equip.? I get their catalogs and was wondering. I do have the telescoping ramp of theirs, which is nice.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

:laughing: I would be interested in this answer. We use Mytana machines exclusively. Just received another replacement cable. 

We are very hard on cables - we should just get out of the drain cleaning business altogether. Most recent cable was being fed ever so slowly, then felt some resistence. Little more, little more, BAM - cable is stuck. Won't go forward or backward. Go to the front of the house and the cable popped out through a big break in the pipe and is wrapped around the bushes.


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

We have one camera and a few sewer machines. The machines seem to work great though they're big and bulky and not nearly as great as a K-60. I loved the camera for about 2 months and since then have had several problems with it. Had to send it to Mytana to get fixed at one point. Maybe we're just super rough on it or we got a lemon, I don't know. I do know that I'm in the market for another camera and the Mytana isn't on the list.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i've used a video camera that i think is made by my-tana. it's not badged as one but looks exactly like their dual camera unit. i think RRR is the name on it, it was not a cheap unit. it was fine when it was new but didn't take long to have issues. 








paul


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

My first machine working with a major plumbing company in 1972 in birmingham was my tanna I used them until I discovered gorlitz at a cleaner conv in nashville in 1985 never looked back


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Most if not all of my cable attachments were bought from Mytana.


No complaints, they all work.


I get their magazines as well. 

I might buy their powerfeed that gets down to 1/4" to make my 81 superific! 


Weight however would compound that, making that a 50+ pound machine I'd have to one hand.


----------

